# Spring is coming



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Feb23rd and a normal winter storm dumped on us yesterday. But if you look down the road spring is coming.
The middle of winter is when you live off the work you have done all year so life slows down.
Spring is the awaking time to get get out and do the new planting and clean up.
We start planing last fall for the new trees that will go in this year. More fruit trees and plenty more fast growing fire wood trees for our managed supply.
Some more long term hardwood also.
This winter our short term living with no power from the grid was tested twice by power outages for a couple days, life went on.
We turned off gas heat for a week,to test our wood heat system good. We have some aggressive plans for this year around here.
Events have caused us to step up our plans a bit, not running for the bunker yet just preparing. We made the call to ride out what ever happens here, our way of thinking is many are going to try to avoid the cold and snow and flee to other areas. For us it just means we have to add winter in our plans.
It has not been a really bad winter ,but I am ready for it to be over, work to do and I want to get out and ride a bit.
What will you do with the coming spring?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll mainly concentrate on planting a bigger garden with veggies I can grow easier like tomato,hot pepper, green beans. Those seem to do well in the loamy sand soil this is common here.

I also plan to take advantage of the prime steelhead fishing in the Muskegon River, the main run should start next month. I'm sick of the fall salmon taste.


By reading the above post, while fishing , it will be a good time to pick fiddleheads while wandering aimlessy along the river banks. I found that's were they are prevalent in my area. I know not about mushrooms which grow just to the North.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

March for me means moving the corn planter and grain drill into the middle of the pole barn, to begin validating operation, some time around March 20th we get to do a little field work almost every year. April the 25th or close early corn planting, working through Approx June 5th +-, Crop spraying from June through Mid July.

We should have a couple of Steers ready to take to the processor up the road in April, they will be 21 months old at that point.

Garden planting in the May 20th time frame, weather dependant.

We pruned our fruit trees last week end, it was 19 degrees out, It made me feel good when we were putting the ladder away in the pole barn and I looked back at our little orchard and seen it was done.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I only see the apple orchards being worked on when the snow is melting or has melted.


----------



## Recon33alpha (Feb 13, 2013)

planting a raised gardern, doing some home repairs; mainly caulking, painting of the little bit of wood trim(house is brick), restock firewood, fish(alot), mushroom hunt, camp, work on hunting lease(which may become my secondary BOL), atv/motocross riding, ramp up food/water stocking in my crawl


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Fruit Trees and Bees is my big plan. Id like to improve my water storage with a hand pump for my well and need to secure that building better. Cold Box for year round gardening, and raised beds. I need to do a deer fence but due to cost Im going to go forward on the raised beds for now and perhaps get the fenceline in during the wetter part of winter. We shall see. I have a key tool that Im having troublw with so Im either going to get it started or start learning small engine mechanics in my spare time.

Nice topic by the way.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im bringing the deer in as a secondary food source with some old crab apple trees. Makes me wonder I do have a dog plan I need to get going and a chicken plan I need to get going. How far in distance should I keep them from the Fruit Trees. Im thinking over by my garden which will be a football fields length away give or take. Will that be far enough for the dogs to not keep the deer from coming in for the dropped crab apples ? Half the battle is the planning the set up properly.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> March for me means moving the corn planter and grain drill into the middle of the pole barn, to begin validating operation, some time around March 20th we get to do a little field work almost every year. April the 25th or close early corn planting, working through Approx June 5th +-, Crop spraying from June through Mid July.
> 
> We should have a couple of Steers ready to take to the processor up the road in April, they will be 21 months old at that point.
> 
> ...


If you're in Michigan , it's snowing now and it's about 35 degrees with the sun partially out??


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Os thats about what I thought. I have other solutions for marauding people and the critters I want to be able to bring in. As a Bug In Ill need them eventually. Hopefully they dont get hunted out in the first week. Thats why Ive spent years getting them to migrate through my property. Ill always get the family of possums and racoons each year and they are easy to catch with cat food.

Weve had a very light year here in Oregon starting to get new growth on several of my annuals and bulbs are up and starting to bulb.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

It can't come soon enough for me.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't plant any vegetables where I live. We have so many deer and rabbits they eat your entire garden every night, unless you put up electrified fences and cage the entire garden.

I just go to the Farmer's Market.


----------



## SAZUGT (Feb 24, 2013)

Scrap metal harvesting, prepping the raised bed garden, prepping to plant blackberry bushes for the first time <fingers crossed>. setting eggs for hatching, buying new piglets... You guys are killing me with this fishing talk... No good place to fish in SE Arizona... Maybe I need to make a Talapia pond to relive the good ol' days ;-)


----------

